# Cymbidium (La Costa Fantasy x Daily Planet) ‘Little John’



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2011)

Cymbidium (La Costa Fantasy x Daily Planet) ‘Little John’

Unfortunatly the foliage is ugly. Don't know if I will keep it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

Foliage can grow out of "ugly" -- pretty flower.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice flowers. Dot is right, but I got rid of most of my cymbidiums for that reason. They become big plants and it's difficult to keep the leaves in good condition.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely colour combination. Maybe you could hide it in a grouping, so that the foliage is hidden somewhat.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2011)

It is a nice color combo, has wonderful markings on the lip! It has cuteness to me but if I'm gonna have a cym I'd want it to make a statement! 
Is 'Little John' little?


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 18, 2011)

I really like the blooms! It would be a shame to see it go just because of foliage.


----------

